# Heading out tonight



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally got a day off work at the last minute and got a line on a new spot to try on lanier. Well its new to me I will let yal know how it turns out...  Got the boat loaded and getting ready to hit the water. Lets kill some fish


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 26, 2013)

Water was horrible but we shot fish. Saw a huge Gar but couldn't get a shot off before he went under. I will try again when the water is a little clearer but not sure if it will be a place I visit often.
Wahoo Creek.


----------



## atlweishi (Aug 26, 2013)

When do you think you will go out again?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 28, 2013)

Wanna try thursday or friday depends on the wifes schedule.


----------



## atlweishi (Aug 28, 2013)

Will a 28 lbs recurve work? It's a 54" take down. 34" fiber glass arrow. What about a 90 lbs recurve crossbow, is it too big? Where are you located?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 28, 2013)

No crossbows. I shoot 29lbs on my bows so 28 should work I have a few spare bows I will bring one just in case. I live in Clarkesville. Prob go to little river park on Lanier it is I Gainesville.


----------



## atlweishi (Aug 29, 2013)

I think I saw your setup on youtube. You have a metal riser, right? What's the length of your bow?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 29, 2013)

I have several. An Onieda Black Eagle 2 (Lever Bow), a Discovery 2 (compound), Ben Pearson Flame Hunter (recurve), and a Parker Challenger(compound).


----------



## atlweishi (Aug 29, 2013)

How do you like the muzzy reel and AMS reel? Which type of reel you like the most?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 29, 2013)

Muzzy ( 808, 888 spincast) I do not like the AMS. you get quicker retrieval with the muzzy and you can reel the fish in once you shoot it. with the AMS you pretty much pull the fish in by hand and have a bunch of line laying on the deck or in the water that gets in the way. I have an AMS on my son's bow because of the simple no button to push operation of it. But once he starts shooting a bigger bow he will switch to a Muzzy.


----------



## atlweishi (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree with you. I rather shoot and pull the fish by reel instead of pull the line. Please send me a PM when you are ready to go and I will go meet with you. I live in Norcross so it may take me an hour to get there.


----------

